
Everything That's Wrong with Hackintosh - mpweiher
https://martinhering.me/post/0/everything-thats-wrong-with-hackintosh
======
nottorp
TL;DR: a Hackintosh isn't good for his use case. He's actually one of the few
remaining categories that Apple is specifically targeting.

Item one: He tried to use an AMD video card. That's mistake #1 right there. In
spite of AMD being the default OS X graphics, it's a royal pain to make an off
the shelf card work in a hackintosh, while nvidia just works. Check the 'why
not AMD cards' thread on tonymac...

Item two: he seems to want the advanced graphics capabilities that are still a
good reason to buy a genuine mac in the first place. Better to buy a real Mac
in this case.

Item three: he hasn't hand built a PC in 20 years. And since he's doing video
work, he's probably not very technical either. If you're familiar with messing
with a unix-like operating system at a lower level, it's fairly easy to fix
all those little problems.

Now if you're a programmer doing native code, I'd still recommend doing a
hackintosh; Apple has no hardware for you, so you might as well roll your own.
For desktops, that is. Also get an apple made macbook pro for portability.
Maybe the one without the emoji keyboard though.

~~~
gurkendoktor
> Now if you're a programmer doing native code, I'd still recommend doing a
> hackintosh; Apple has no hardware for you, so you might as well roll your
> own. For desktops, that is.

What's wrong with the higher-end iMacs? (My nitpicks are no dealbreakers:
Glossy screen, height is not easily adjustable, I've heard of thermal issues.)
The iMac always seemed like the only line of Apple computers where updates are
both frequent and well-received.

~~~
nottorp
Thermal issues, they're not designed for 100% CPU usage for long periods. They
may throttle and not catch fire, but they're also noisy at 100% CPU because
they have a laptop cooling system. Please don't tell me about the redesigned
cooling system on the new iMac Pro unless it's been proven to remain silent
while, for example, building Qt from source.

Lack of storage. For my use case at least, which involves a lot of VMs and
large source trees. Please don't suggest external storage boxes.

Shit video card for taking gaming breaks ;) Or the monitor is too big for the
video card, I'm not sure. Please don't suggest a separate gaming PC,
considering how much Macs cost they'd better play games well.

~~~
atanasb
Exactly the reasons I have a hackintosh at home:

1\. It has a form factor that suits my needs for space and cooling

2\. It has a 1080Ti which I can use for ML or Games (though primarily games)

Though I have to say - your use case is a bit extreme. If you need excellent
cooling, lots of internal storage space and ultra smooth gameplay then maybe a
mac is not what you need?

~~~
nottorp
I'm a (sort of independent) software developer, and a Mac enables me to do
software on the 3 major desktop platforms and both major mobile platforms on
the same machine. It's a no brainer really. I can make it run on whatever the
customer wants.

And Apple used to have a system that fit the bill pretty well - the pre
trashcan Mac Pro. If the promised expandable Mac Pro comes out and they don't
make it unusable for one dumb reason or another, I may abandon hackintoshes.

------
tmikaeld
I've been using a Hackintosh for the last 7 years. (For work)

At most I've spent a day to get some quirks of new hardware to work, but all
of the 3 upgrades I've done throughout the years has basically worked
directly.

And with Clover bootloader, it's even easier than it's ever been.

The key is to pay attention to what hardware to use, the tonymacx86 buyers
guide is great for the most part but sometime the recommendations are too
early so you might have to live with a few quirks like USB testing and
limiting.

Right now I'm using an Gigabyte Z170-HD3, Intel i5 6600K, 32GB DDR4, 1x M.2,
6x SSDs and 2x HDDs and Nvidia 1080 Ti without a hitch.

I'm even using MacOS on my new HP Envy 13 without any issues.

~~~
lukealization
> And with Clover bootloader, it's even easier than it's ever been

And it's about to start getting far more difficult too. In my opinion, we've
reached "peak hackintosh". Now with additional features which run on ARM chips
and custom hardware complementing macOS more and more, it's going to become
increasingly untenable to replicate the full experience going forward.

TouchID & TouchBar with BridgeOS on the MacBooks was the first step. Hey Siri
on the iMac Pro is the next rung up. How long until we see FaceID on the Mac,
or much further down the road, macOS running on ARM?

~~~
vonseel
My current Macbook has TouchID. It's just about the most useless thing they
could do to a programmer's keyboard. The keyboard action sucks too. I wanted
to go with the most recent release though, so I kept it.

::message typed from a glorious clicky-clicky keyboard with well broken-in MX
blues::

------
anon1253
Having ran Hackintosh for 6 years as my primary development workstation, I
have to disagree. All the points are true, and it's been very frustrating.
However, to me OS X is the only really viable OS at the moment (Unix base that
runs mainstream software well like Adobe and MS Office), and I'd rather run
that on a machine that I know, can upgrade, repair and take apart if needed.
And Hackingtosh is that, and if it runs, it runs smoothly. 6 years of 32GB
memory, quad core Xeon, GTX 770, 34" ultra-wide, and plenty of native IO and
storage ... try beating that at the price point of a Mac Pro or iMac. But
maybe 2018 will be finally the year I drop OS X altogether and use Linux on a
laptop and my workstation. OS X is slipping, and the hardware is not what I
need from PCs anyway. Windows is still a no go, though.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
> runs mainstream software well

I don't need commercial software so I never tested, but it was my impression
that the commercial version of Wine (codeweavers) could handle most things?

~~~
jsjohnst
> but it was my impression that the commercial version of Wine (codeweavers)
> could handle most things?

I recently tried it with a couple Windows only apps (after having not tried it
in 4-5years) and sadly was still essentially unusable. Admittedly the apps I
was trying were silver or bronze category, but still doesn’t change the fact
it was one small step above unfunctional.

------
lloeki
A long time ago I was a Linux user, and my then girlfriend was sick of Windows
and curious about how "computers work", so I (barely) guided her in installing
Gentoo (and once that was done we moved to Ubuntu for simplicity). She hated
KDE but quite liked GNOME and XFCE. But then, I tried to install either Tiger
or Leopard on a Dell XPS 12" laptop. No WiFi, VESA mode, but enough for a
quick demo. She came back from class and instantly fell in love with Mac OS X,
so much so that the very same day we bought her a 13" BlackBook. Soon enough I
couldn't stand having to endlessly fiddle with and fix Linux as an OS and
bought myself a 15" MacBook too, so that I could focus on fiddling and
building _actual things_ instead of merely making the OS behave.

Some years later, I was handed a Dell XPS 8300 desktop at work. Turns out I
couldn't stand Windows, and I was constantly running a Linux VM in it, so I
might as well jump to native. But it was a crapfest: unstable graphics driver
which randomly failed to initialize, constant tearing that couldn't be dealt
with, seemingly random CPU performance issues, GPU/screens that wouldn't
respect DCC, power off then instantly power back on, endlessly blinking, AHCI
glitches that would spam dmesg, not to mention your typical pulseaudio and
bluez mess. And one day, just for kicks, I hackintoshed the thing. It booted
right away, with zero glitches, full GPU support, and only ethernet and audio
missing, which was quickly fixed by installing kexts that are basically ports
from either Linux or FreeBSD drivers. To sum it up, _Mac OS X was behaving
much better than Linux on that specific non-Apple hardware_. I was stumped.
The productivity gain was astounding for me, so much so that I kept it around,
and used it with increasing frequency. Soon enough, coworkers started to
notice and asked me if it was a Linux theme or something. The word spread that
Mac OS X was a good thing and that it integrated well into our work
environment, the hackintosh was quickly retired in favour of legit Apple
hardware, not just for me but for many people in the company as it became a
possible option for whoever wanted to have one as a work machine instead of a
PC.

I can understand Apple going after people trying to turn money on hackintoshed
hardware, but I sincerely hope they continue to turn a blind eye on this,
because enthusiasts hacking the shit out of this is definitely good for them.

------
mmjaa
I recently got myself a GPD Pocket, which is a great little laptop with many
of the same ethos as Apples' MacBook product line .. unibody, great screen.

Interesting keyboard. (Takes some getting used to.)

Well, I blew away Windows and put Ubuntu Studio on it and its now my main goto
computer - replacing the very expensive MacBook Pro I typically use.

I think that there is really no need to go the Hackintosh route, except for
"access to MacOS software" (fair enough), if all one wants is a nicely-
designed, comfortable, convenient machine. The GPD Pocket + Ubuntu Studio
experience has been just as friendly as it ever was on MacBook, and I think
that if the next iteration of the Pocket gets a bit bigger, with a nicer
keyboard .. then it'll be goodbye MacBook addiction, hello "switched to Linux
on GPD Pocket2" ...

Seriously, the only draw for me is the resilience of the hardware. Apples
competition need only produce a unibody MacBook-like experience, hardware-
wise, and distros' like Ubuntu Studio can handle the rest.

~~~
peatmoss
Were you a Linux user in the dark days of hardware fiddling?

My perception is that there are getting to be two kinds of Linux users these
days:

1\. People who relished in the technical challenge of maintaining a Linux
machine in the olden days and would use Linux no matter what.

2\. People who installed it for whatever reason in recent times on compatible
hardware, and literally have no idea how it’s any different than MacOS or
Windows from a difficulty perspective.

My perspective nowadays is that Linux is a cake walk... but I started with
Yggdrasil, Slackware, and the BSDs in the 90s.

Hackintoshes seem like a lot of work to buy oneself into Apple serfdom. The
idea that people can newly encounter Linux in 2017, and not be turned off by
usability, hardware compatibility, or software availability is pretty exciting
to me.

~~~
mmjaa
I've been a Linux user since the day Linus posted it to the minix-list. I too
remember Yggdrasil. ;)

We've come a long, long way.

------
weego
The title is odd in that it sounds like there's some expectation of a process
here that is failing.

The conclusion fits with what I've found as a natural progression of my
approach to tech as I've aged.

Late teens to early 20s had they been a thing I absolutely would have invested
time in building a hackintosh and enjoyed the time spent solving the problems.
Nowadays (40ish) I wouldn't even build my own gaming PC anymore. I want to
exchange money for something that works as I expect when I need it and have
done with it and at best swap a GPU or SSD sometime.

~~~
peatmoss
> Nowadays (40ish) I wouldn't even build my own gaming PC anymore. I want to
> exchange money for something that works as I expect when I need it and have
> done with it and at best swap a GPU or SSD sometime.

I think I go in phases. In my twenties & early thirties I was very wrapped
around the notion of efficiency and opportunity cost. I wouldn’t have dreamed
of building a computer, or a shelf, or anything else.

But a couple of years ago I decided to build a PC for gaming—not because it
was cheap or easy, but because I thought it sounded like fun. I took advice
from excited people much younger than me, and had a blast talking pros and
cons of this stuff with randos (presumably teens and millennials) on the
Internet.

In the end I probably did save a little money, but the kick I got from doing
something I hadn’t done since you needed to remember that the red side of a
ribbon was pin 1, would have been worth it at a much higher price.

So, Hackintosh? If you’re purely trying to have a functioning computer for a
reasonable price? Probably not.

However if part of what you’re looking for is a challenge, then I think it’s
okay to just own that and know that you’re paying for an experience.

------
unicornporn
> In summary, I would never recommend to anybody to build a hackintosh unless
> he has the time and energy to make it work.

The name HACKintosh kind of tells you that, right? Sorry, but this was a
pointless and non informative post.

I ran a Hackintosh from 2009 to 2013. It was extremely stable, but a bit
cumbersome when doing updates. Things might have evolved since then.

~~~
lloeki
Updates are very stable, especially now that there's Clover which mimics
Apple's EFI much closely, but it's always an odd bet that some component of
the OS won't change its behaviour and rely on something surprising, notably
App Store, Messages or FaceTime breaking every now and then because they
changed how hardware authentication works.

The fact that things are hardly documented except in forms of either step-by-
step blind-handholding recipes or unscientific "hey I pushed this and pulled
that and it works now!" forum posts doesn't help.

------
hd4
Don't use Hackintosh unless there's something you really, really can't do on
Ubuntu/Debian/Fedora, you're just creating a very annoying stick for your
back.

------
johnpowell
I have been using a hackintosh for around 6 years. I was never able to upgrade
past 10.9.5 with my current build.

I had some long forgotten Bitcoin I found so I did this.

[https://i.imgur.com/CBc7d2X.png](https://i.imgur.com/CBc7d2X.png)

Took around a hour to get OS X installed. Only real catch was audio. But that
only added another 30 minutes.

[https://i.imgur.com/hYbHBhA.png](https://i.imgur.com/hYbHBhA.png)

Everything works great. No problems with stability.

The funny thing is I initially installed windows on this build. I wanted to
make sure everything worked. That was more difficult than getting OS X
installed.

I do not recommend using a hackintosh if it pays your bills. It will
eventually break and there might not be a fix.

~~~
nottorp
> I do not recommend using a hackintosh if it pays your bills. It will
> eventually break and there might not be a fix.

Or do it like me, I have a hackintosh but also a genuine macbook pro - which i
need anyway because a desktop hackintosh isn't portable. If the hackintosh
acts up, I have the laptop to keep me in business while i figure out a
solution.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
If it pays bills, you should probably think about hot spares anyways. (It may
suffice to know that you can buy a replacement from the local Apple store, but
it would make me nervous)

------
nickjj
I thought about building a Hackintosh a few times over the last couple of
years but honestly, since the Fall update of Windows 10 came out, I stopped
thinking about it.

WSL offers a very reasonable Linux environment under Windows nowadays.

And since it's a Windows box, you are still free to build it up from
components yourself.

I have a feeling a lot of people build Hackintoshes because they like
assembling their own box (with the freedom to upgrade when they want), don't
want to pay the 400% Apple tax and want a nice development environment. I'd
say it's worth looking into using Windows 10 + WSL, because you can do Linux
based web development, audio / video editing and gaming all with 1 machine,
without compromises.

~~~
akulbe
I disagree on the WSL part. As someone who has been trying (in earnest!) to do
the macOS -> Windows switch, I have to say WSL has been a letdown. Files you
create don't get proper permissions. That requires fixing, every time, if your
workflow involves moving files from WSL to a deployment target. This is only
one of the issues I encountered.

At this point, if you're wanting to use WSL for something like Chef
development, you're better off having a full Linux VM on your Windows machine,
or just sticking with macOS (in spite of it's apparent decline in quality).

~~~
nickjj
If you're testing a Chef run, you probably don't want to use MacOS because
your target deployment OS is likely some Linux variant.

You are right about file permissions, it's the one downside I've noticed but
luckily it's a non-issue. You can just chmod your files and folders in your
deploy scripts/recipes/playbooks. This is a good practice anyways and I would
do that in any case.

Also in any case, if I were testing deploy scripts I would always do that in a
VM or staging server even if I ran Linux natively, because you wouldn't want
to corrupt your development box with project specific deploy infrastructure.

Oh yeah, the permissions also don't bother you in development. For example I
can just cd into my development files (which are outside of WSL) and run
VSCode on it without sudo or any tricks, and it all just works. They are
accessible from within WSL too without using sudo (even tho they are owned by
root:root according to WSL while I'm logged in as my user).

------
dddw
Always check tonymac his best buyersguide before building.
[https://www.tonymacx86.com/buyersguide/december/2017/](https://www.tonymacx86.com/buyersguide/december/2017/)

nvidia cards is a way better idea than AMD for a hackintosh. Indeed I also
would never recommend building a hackintosh (built 3 myself). It is not for
the faint-hearted, you will fail numerous times, and even when you are done,
chances that everything breaks after a minor update is always in the realm of
possibility. The price you can't beat tho, a RAM or SSD upgrade for a real mac
is just absurd.

------
zimbatm
What I would really like is a Hackintosh VM that I can run in the cloud for
the few times that I need test something on macOS.

There are hosting companies out there but I'd rather spin up an EC2 instance
or equivalent.

~~~
krutzger
There are osx vagrant images for doing exactly this...

~~~
zimbatm
Yes that's the only ones that I have found so far.

Unfortunately they require virtualization to be enabled within the AWS or GCP
VMs. Those have just started to appear and are only available on the most
expensive instances.

------
Hates_
While I can see that the author says that if they had just put the time it
took them into getting it up and running and bought an iMac Pro instead, one
thing to keep in mind that is that you can upgrade your hackintosh. Over the
years, I have had three different graphics cards, added more memory and added
three hard drives. In the four years I've been running my machine I've yet to
feel the need upgrade the mobo and CPU as overclocking has given me all I need
currently with headroom left to go faster if I need.

------
etatoby
> _There is really no good alternative to a 5K LG dispay at the moment._

Oh please. I have been using 1920×1080 displays for a while and there's
nothing wrong with them. To claim that 4k is not good enough and you
absolutely need 5k, that's just ludicrous.

I agree with the conclusion that a Hackintosh misses the entire point of a
Macintosh, but for different reasons.

I'm not an Apple fanboy. I have owned 3 MacBooks in the past, but lately I
have switched over to Lenovo laptops running various flavors of Linux.

That being said, Apple's hardware is undeniably well engineered and
aesthetically pleasing, to a degree IMHO unrivaled in the industry.

It features a deep integration of hardware and software, meaning that they are
developed by the "team next door," that allows Macs to excel in areas
considered "difficult" in other OSs, such as battery usage and fast and
reliable standby/wakeup. This level of integration between hardware and
software is again unrivaled, except in the smartphone and tablet industry,
which closely followed Apple's lead with the iPhone and iPad.

Finally, Apple's software has traditionally been very user-friendly, intuitive
and bug-free (IMHO this was true 10 years ago, less so now.)

This is what people are paying for when they buy a Macintosh and it's
something a Hackintosh misses completely (except for the last point, I guess.)
Not the 5k display.

~~~
JupiterMoon
The author is doing video editing work. The point of the 5k screen is to have
a 4k video displayed at 1:1 pixel and controls displayed alongside it. I.e.
the author may be part of that small subset of people that actually want 5k in
order to do their job.

------
xor1
I have built six hackintoshes total:

Mini Dell 9 (Snow Leopard, my first Mac ever)

HP Probook (Lion)

Desktop #1 (Mountain Lion)

Desktop #2 (Mavericks)

Desktop #3 (W7/Yosemite dualboot)

Desktop #4 (W10/Sierra dualboot, my current build and probably the last new
build I do for a while since you can now upgrade MacOS on a Hackintosh without
doing a complete reinstall)

The best thing you can do when you build one is to look for people who have
had successful builds and get the same parts (namely motherboard, CPU, and
GPU, with all 3 being equally important). Laptops that are deemed hackintosh-
friendly by the community are a safe bet, since you can compare model numbers
and get something that is going to be extremely similar parts-wise, if not
identical, to what lots of other people are using.

The most time I've ever had to spend on a build was the equivalent of a full
workday. With my most recent build, I was never able to get sound working
normally, but I did find a workaround with a $5 USB adapter from Amazon.

My most recent build was also the first time I could actually afford to spend
$3k+ on a real Mac desktop. Sadly, the options offered by Apple were laughably
bad at the time that I built it. I could have spent $4000 and ended up with
something worse than what I spent about $1200 on.

------
qubex
For comparison, after reinstalling MacOS High Sierra on a (supported)
MacMini6,2 Server that has been bought with two SSDs in RAID, I have been
unable to get the OS to load again. I had to resort to breaking my filesystem
in two (/ and /Users) and fiddling around with fstab and who knows what else
just to get a working machine. Apple Support has been anything but. They just
don’t care anymore.

~~~
sitkack
This is all off-second-hand, but I believe you have two options.

1\. Use the old partitioning tool from 10.10

2\. Drop down into a terminal and use diskutil

I love the old partitioner, one could create a RAID10 root partition on
install in like 10 seconds.

[http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/files/file/621-disk-
utility...](http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/files/file/621-disk-
utility-v13-for-macos-sierrazip/)

Or try booting the 10.10 installer, creating the raid array then exit and
continue with 10.13 Donner Party of 6.

Now that OSX runs in VMWare, you can test all of these scenarios from your
laptop before taking it to the Hackintosh.

~~~
qubex
I was able to format the drive and whatnot... the problem is that High Sierra
steadfastly refuses to kid from as RAID array (despite having been upgraded on
one and working from it previously), and APFS-formatted volumes are a real
bloody pain to reformat.

Now I’ve got a bootable system (as I mentioned, with two filesystems, an
ignored /etc/fstab, and my user account with a customised home folder that
requires booting into a utility account and then exiting) but my permissions
are so mucked-up Excel doesn’t work (much to the perplexity of Microsoft),
Mathematica’s fonts are broken, and iTunes can’t download music (despite my
account recursively owning my music folder).

It’s... miserable.

~~~
sitkack
I believe your second /Users partition is marked as an external disk that
doesn't respect permissions.

In the finder, open the inspector panel for the drive (command I) and uncheck
[] Ignore Ownership.

Will still require chmod/diskrepair pass.

~~~
qubex
That's very interesting and I really appreciate your interest and support,
you've done more than anybody has since I got myself into this situation on
the 20th of November.

I have two SSDs each with an individual (encrypted) APFS volume. One (labelled
_Radix_ ) is the boot volume and ends up mounted on /. The other one (labelled
_Usor_ ) is meant to mount on /Users, but on account of being encrypted, gets
ignored by automount (despite having a valid /etc/fstab entry) and just
lingers, until I log in into a utility account, allow it to decrypt and mount,
log out, and log back in as my user. My user has the home folder set to
/Volumes/Usor/User/james and then it all works. But as lament, half the stuff
is broken.

As soon as I get back to the office I'll have a look at whether the ignore-
permissions flag is set or not (I reckon it isn't, but it is worth checking).
I've faced more path-blocking absurdities in this enterprise than I have in
the past ten-plus years of Mac usership.

~~~
sitkack
I have almost no experience with APFS. I did run ZFS on my Macbook which
required have / and /Users (on ZFS). It worked, but the performance was
terrible. Sending snapshots to another machine was magical.

I am much quicker to capitulate defeat in the face of unique setups like this.
Or at least experiment with a VM and keep my work machine more main path. You
_will_ hit bugs, it looks like you already have.

------
rhaps0dy
Yes, author, but now you learned! Also, next time, you can build a Hackintosh
in a shorter time.

I'm also kind of amazed at the "4K display is not large enough" section. That
would be a screen about 4 times the size of my current monitor, is working
quite well for me. I suppose it's like thinking "640K is all the meomory
anyone would need in a computer".

------
op00to
He forgot the largest problem with hackintosh - running unsigned code from an
untrusted developer. Who’s to say what’s in that Clover boot loader binary or
the random Kexts you need to install? As a toy, it’s cool, but anyone doing
anything sensitive (banking, coding for profit, etc) is taking risks that are
completely unnecessary.

------
nailer
My hackintosh experience is similar to my (decade long) Linux on the desktop
experience: always tweaking to get something working a little better. As the
author notes these are fine experiences if you want to learn about hardware
and your OS, but if this isn't your goal there are better options.

------
roryisok
His last comment about demoting it to Windows only is very telling. All the
hackintosh issues go away the moment you switch to Windows or Linux. He's
really complaining about how hard it is to try to do a hard thing. Hackintosh
is, as the name suggests, a hack. Not a commercial alternative

------
godzillabrennus
I hope the new Mac Pro comes out next year and comes full circle. Hackintosh
seems to get most of its user base from pros who want to go back to buying
powerful upgradable Mac hardware.

~~~
dddw
yeah would be nice, but even vague horizon that is shrouded in mystery

------
drinchev
Back in time I installed OS X ( Mountain Lion ) on an i7 / 16GB desktop PC.

Was working quite nice, but missing some core functionality like iMessage /
Cloud sync.

Biggest benefit of this was the >feeling< of freedom for upgrading and
replacing hardware components.

That was long time ago and things got worse on Apple side for upgradeability.

I'm right now stuck with MBP 2011, because I don't want to spend fortune on
top-class MBP with Max RAM and Max HDD ( If you can't upgrade, better take
those anyway ).

~~~
vonseel
This was my experience as well. I'm guessing the iCloud / app store
integration stuff is even more screwed up now than it was when I built a
Hackintosh. Not saying it didn't work, but I had to jump through a lot of
hoops to get there.

------
scotty79
For me the biggest drawback of hackintosh is its os. Installing it for fun is
ok but keeping it on your pc for any extended period of time is pure masochism
for me.

My gf has mac book pro with osx high sierra installed. Connecting it to any
kind of network drive is purgatory and a continous one as you can transition
between afp, smb and nfs protocols and each one has its own unique set of bugs
dating back a decade or more still present in latest version of os.

------
chx
The author casually asserts there are no alternatives to the LG 5K when the
Dell UP2715K AFAIK is just as good -- and it just needs two normal DisplayPort
inputs.

~~~
gurkendoktor
The UP2715K can also be had at reasonable prices now that many people are
upgrading from MacBooks with Thunderbolt/DisplayPort to USB-C. Mine was 500€
second-hand, love it! (No idea if it actually works with a Hackintosh, though)

~~~
chx
What...? You assert a cause-and-effect without any proof whatsoever -- and
it's hard to find one since USB C is happy to work as DisplayPort with a
relatively cheap dongle.

~~~
gurkendoktor
Point taken. I have seen quite a few of them online earlier this year, but I
might have been lucky. I did notice some people having trouble with adapters,
but I guess most people will have it figured out by now:
[https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/2016-macbook-pro-and-
de...](https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/2016-macbook-pro-and-dell-
up2715k-5k-display-mst.2016437/#post-23973578)

------
kstenerud
What about virtual hackintosh?

My use case is building multiplatform apps with xamarin, and so I need a
machine running osx somewhere for the apple build, and to verify performance
on an actual ios device.

I had a 2016 mbp but spilled wine on it, so now I've only got my shoddy older
macbook that limps along at best. I do, however, have a 2017 NUC with plenty
of storage and ram, but that's my main dev box so I'd rather keep it linux...

------
jafingi
You can build and set up a Hackintosh in a day og you just follow Tonymacx86’s
guide. It has a list og builds with working components. Just buy them, set it
up, install Mac OS and it just works.

------
pjmlp
I really never understood overclocking, firmware replacements or hackintosh
cultures.

Either get the product or buy something else.

~~~
xxs
As a software engineer, there is a lot to be learned from overclocking,
itself. Understanding hardware is important for any non-trivial job requiring
performance, that's not immediately related to how well database optimizer
understand your SQL.

Even more if you build try your hand at stress tests.

~~~
pjmlp
I had enough electronic classes on my enginnering degree to understand
hardware all the way down to designing our own little CPUs.

I don't see what overclocking teaches about how gates work.

~~~
xxs
It has been long time since von Neumann architecture doesn't represent any
modern hardware, so the knowledge how individual gates/transistors work is not
as applicable.

However understanding memory latency, cache hierarchy, sleep states, PCI
lanes, core layout&temperatures, etc is actually very useful when your concern
is performance.

~~~
pjmlp
All of which are part of good electronic lectures.

I haven't mentioned anything about von Neumann.

------
xxs
Is the author somewhat notable?

The premise: I read on the net and watched youtube is quite strange to judge
if something is viable or not. Personally, with my own PC built by myself (but
not installing macOs), assembling the hardware (and overclocking) should be
nothing difficult.

The only take for me: if you attempt building hardware for an OS with limited
support for the said hardware, you might be in for a surprise - which doesn't
come as a surprise.

------
rwmj
Maybe he should ask for his money back. He seems very entitled. This kind of
integration and polish is what Apple does, and he didn't pay for that service
or spend too much effort learning how to fix things himself, so don't complain
about it.

~~~
SyneRyder
He made a previous post about why he was switching from his official Apple
devices to a Hackintosh. The TLDR is that Apple didn't make any computers at
that time that could keep up with his 4K video production workflow (the iMac
Pro wasn't released yet and his iMac 5K wasn't able to provide realtime
performance).

[https://martinhering.me/post/168710691680/rx-
vega-64-hackint...](https://martinhering.me/post/168710691680/rx-
vega-64-hackintosh-for-high-end-video-work)

------
pascalatemybaby
Author of blog entry basis theory on all hackintosh projects being new builds.
The majority of hackintosh projects are done with existing hardware that was
otherwise underused or spare, therefore negating the purchase cost of new
hardware.

The final paragraph of the blog entry reeks of Apple fan boy.

"skrewing"

